# upc broadband problem



## tailgunner (22 Nov 2011)

recently got package from upc .(tv +bb +fone).Had Eircom BB prior to this with no probs.I now have a problem with broadband dropping  wi-fi signal quite a lot .very annoying.Live in dublin.neighbours have upc also with no probs with their broadband.Techie called out but could find no "obvious"problem.May be "interference on the line".Anyone had this problem or can advise please .


----------



## McDreamy (22 Nov 2011)

Baby Monitors can sometimes interfere with a broadband connection. Could it be that?


----------



## tailgunner (22 Nov 2011)

no babies anymore though teens act like babies a lot!


----------



## Latrade (23 Nov 2011)

I've come across this a few times, the most common problem is that the router needs replacing. There are a few techie fixes to try. but youhave to dig through boards.ie to find them.

One thing to just watch is when the wifi drops, is it that the router is actually resetting? You'll be able to see the lights flash as on start up.

It's probably easier to just insist on a new router.


----------



## moxy (23 Nov 2011)

I had this to and i got a new router. works fine so far


----------



## p15574 (23 Nov 2011)

tailgunner said:


> May be "interference on the line".Anyone had this problem or can advise please .



It might be the channel it's using - it may be suffering from interference from baby monitors, microwaves, DECT phones but most of all from all your neighbours wifi also broadcasting on the same channel. I'd recommend installing InSSIDer, which will show you what channel everyone's on. You can then see where is free (or free-er) and change to that. You'd have to log on to your router to change the channel. It's quite simple, but you need the userid and password of your router to log on. I had a similar problem with a router and was on the verge of sending it back but changing the channel did the trick - haven't had a problem since.

See here for an example explanation, and use of InSSIDer:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/2113...ter-channel-to-optimize-your-wireless-signal/


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2011)

Try a different wireless channel. When I first got _UPC _I could not get a wireless connection at all. For some reason that I could not determine some of the lower channels did not register with the laptops and switching to a higher channel fixed the problem.


----------



## Sunny (23 Nov 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Try a different wireless channel. When I first got _UPC _I could not get a wireless connection at all. For some reason that I could not determine some of the lower channels did not register with the laptops and switching to a higher channel fixed the problem.


 
Sorry for what might be a stupid question but how do you change the channel?


----------



## Latrade (23 Nov 2011)

Sunny said:


> Sorry for what might be a stupid question but how do you change the channel?


 
You need to log on to the router's page via internet. The UPC site has the details for their different routers. Then you can access the settings and change the channel.


----------



## Sunny (23 Nov 2011)

Latrade said:


> You need to log on to the router's page via internet. The UPC site has the details for their different routers. Then you can access the settings and change the channel.


 
Cheers Latrade.


----------



## p15574 (23 Nov 2011)

Sunny said:


> Sorry for what might be a stupid question but how do you change the channel?



I responded with instruction around 9am this morning, but the post hasn't come through yet - 'needed to be moderated' or something


----------



## ajapale (23 Nov 2011)

Sorry P, Thanks for your great responses. There is a glitch in the system which is forcing posts from new posters into a moderation queue. We are trying to resolve the problem.

aj
mod


----------

